# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  من قتل "ولاء" بـ 43 طعنة!

## عاشقة الزهراء

من قتل "ولاء" بـ 43 طعنة!



ولاء مع أخيها محمد ذي الأشهر التسعة اشهر

شكلت شرطة المنطقة الشرقية فرق بحث وتحر لسرعة ضبط قاتل الطفلة المصرية ولاء التي تم العثور على جثتها يوم الجمعة الماضي مقتولة بـ 43 طعنة وملقاة بحديقة الملك عبد العزيز بحي الخليج.
وعلمت "اليوم" أن شرطة المنطقة الشرقية تنوي كشف لغز الجريمة التي هزت وجدان سكان المنطقة في اقرب وقت برصد تحركات كافة المشتبه فيهم.
وقد شهدت مغسلة الموتى بمستشفى الدمام المركزي صباح أمس دراما حقيقية بعد أن تعرف والد الطفلة على ابنته المغدورة وقد تغيرت ملامحها إثر الطعنات التي شملت جميع أنحاء جسدها البريء.
"اليوم" زارت أسرة الطفلة بحي الخليج ورسمت صورة بالقلم لأحزانها حيث توافد العشرات من المواطنين والمقيمين لتقديم واجب التعازي وكانت الأم في حالة انهيار تام أما الأب والذي يعمل مدرسا للغة الانجليزية بإحدى مدارس الدمام فلم يتمكن من الحديث.
جد الطفلة حكى تفاصيل الحادث البشع من بدايته قائلا: كانت الأم جالسة تتسامر فوق سطح المنزل مع إحدى جاراتها بعد صلاة عشاء يوم الجمعة الماضي وأرسلت ابنتها ولاء ذات السنوات الثلاث إلى الشقة بالطابق السفلي لجلب زجاجة مياه إلا أن الطفلة ذهبت ولم ترجع.
بعد ربع ساعة بدأت رحلة البحث وإبلاغ الشرطة وفي ألساعة 5ر11 ليلا تم العثور على جثة الطفلة ممزقة بـ 43 طعنة وملقاة بحديقة الملك عبد العزيز بحي الخليج. واضاف: ان الشرطة اكدت لهم ان الفتاة على قيد الحياة بعد أن صدمتها سيارة وجمعوا كافة أفراد الأسرة والجيران وبعد ذلك فتحوا تحقيقا معهم جميعا بالشرطة الشمالية بالدمام.
ويضيف جد الطفلة: كنا جميعا نأمل في أن تكون ولاء بخير ومر يوم السبت أمس الأول دون أن نتأكد من أن الطفلة هي ولاء ثم كان يوم أمس حينما توجهنا جميعا إلى ثلاجة الطب الشرعي بالمستشفى ودخل أبوها للتعرف على الجثة وكانت المفاجأة وهي ان الطفلة التي كانت تملأ بيتنا شقاوة ومرحا ويحبها الجميع هي ولاء وجسدها مغربل من اثر الطعنات فوقع الأب مغشيا عليه أما الأم فلم تصدق أن ابنتها فارقت الحياة وبهذه الطريقة البشعة. جد الطفلة هو الذي كانت له القدرة على الكلام بعد أن سالت دموع الجميع على وجوههم وصنعت مجرى حزينا منعتنا من إلقاء المزيد من الأسئلة.. وانتهت قصة ولاء.. ولكن القضية لم تقفل بعد.. وقاتل "ولاء" مازال حرا طليقا..

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

تفاصيل جديدة في مقتل "ولاء" :

تقرير الطب الشرعي : 36 طعنة .. والشرطة توقف 20 مشتبها

الشبهات تدور حول 3 كانوا بقرب الموقع وأحدهم في حالة سكر
 
فتحت شرطة المنطقة الشرقية تحقيقا موسعا لسرعة فك لغز مقتل الطفلة المصرية ولاء (3 سنوات) التي تم العثور على جثتها مساء يوم الجمعة الماضي بحديقة الملك عبد العزيز بالدمام. وقالت مصادر أمنية لـ(اليوم): ان الشرطة أوقفت اكثر من 20 شخصا جميعهم من حي الخليج حيث تقطن أسرة الطفلة وحققت معهم لمعرفة قاتل ولاء وتدور الشبهات حول 3 من الموقوفين كانوا بالقرب من موقع الحادث أحدهم كان في حالة سكر بين ولم يتم تأكيد التهمة على أحد حتى الآن. وعلمت (اليوم) أن مسئولي الطب الشرعي حيث ترقد جثة الطفلة ولاء بثلاجة الموتى طالبوا بضرورة التريث في دفن الجثة وضرورة تشريحها حتى يكون التقرير شاملا لأسباب الوفاة ووقتها بدقة متناهية كما طالبوا هيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام بالسماح لهم بفحص اكثر دقة للجثة بحثا عن أي أثار غير ظاهرة بالعين المجردة للسائل المنوي عن طريق مادة (DNA) للتأكد من أن الطفلة لم تتعرض للاغتصاب قبل قتلها. وكان التقرير الأولي للطب الشرعي قد أكد أن الطفلة لم تتعرض للاغتصاب أو هتك العرض وان جسدها الصغير (10 كيلو جرامات) تعرض لـ 36 طعنة سكين أو آلة حادة وماتت من الضربة الأولى التي أصابت قلبها. ونفى التقرير أن تكون السرقة هي الدافع لقتل الطفلة خاصة ان (القرط) ما زال في أذنيها لم يأخذه القاتل. ومازالت الأسرة المكلومة تستقبل يوميا العشرات من المواطنين والمقيمين لتقديم واجب العزاء.

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

الألعاب" سر جريمة حي الخليج المروعة

الصبي "أحمد" قتل جارته"ولاء" في الظلام

الطفلة الضحية



كشف في ساعة متأخرة من الليلة الماضية تفاصيل جديدة في الجريمة التي شهدها حي الخليج بالدمام يوم الجمعة، وعلمت "اليوم" أن الجاني صبي وابن جار عائلة الطفلة المصرية ولاء (3 سنوات) الذي سدد في جثتها 36 طعنة وهو صبي يبلغ من العمر 14 عاما ويدعى أحمد (مصري الجنسية).
وفي تفاصيل الجريمة، إن الصبي الجاني كان خارجا من المسجد بعد صلاة العشاء في ذلك اليوم ولدى صعوده الى منزله في البناية السكنية، شاهد الطفلة الضحية أمام شقة عائلتها، فتناول سكينا من بيته وخرج ليمسك بيدها ويقودها الى حديقة الملك عبدالعزيز في حي الخليج وهناك نفذ جريمته البشعة التي لم يسبق لها مثيل نسبة الى عمر القاتل والقتيل وظروف الحادثة. وأبلغ القاتل الشرطة التي بذلت جهودا مكثفة خلال الأيام الماضية لكشف غموض الواقعة، أنه نفذ جريمته بدافع الانتقام من الطفلة لأنها كانت تلعب بألعابه.
ولدى سؤاله عن سبب طعن الضحية البريئة 36 طعنة بالسكين، أجاب بأنه كان يريد التأكد من موتها ومن ثم طعنها في كل مكان من جسدها. الغريب في الأمر أن الصبي القاتل كان بارعا في التمويه عندما شوهد مع والدة الطفلة القتيلة وهو يبحث عنها عقب فقدانها.
من جهة أخرى قدم مدير التعليم بالمنطقة الشرقية الدكتور صالح الدوسري العزاء لوالد الطفلة معلم اللغة الإنجليزية بمدرسة سعيد بن زيد المتوسطة حيث تم منحه اجازة لمدة أسبوع نظرا لظروفه النفسية كما تطوع زملاؤه في المدرسة بحجز غرفة له ولزوجته على حسابهم الخاص بأحد الفنادق للابتعاد عن جو المنزل واستعادة ونسيان الجريمة النكراء التي راحت ضحيتها ابنته ولاء "3 سنوات" ولم يكف رنين الهاتف بمنزل الأسرة بحي الخليج عن اتصالات المواطنين والمقيمين للسؤال عنها وتفقد أحوالها وإبداء مشاعر التعاطف معها .

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

تفاصيل جديدة للمأساة التي هزت مجتمع الشرقية

دفن "ولاء".. والقاتل يمثل الجريمة

فريق المحققين الذي شكله الامير محمد بن فهد ساهم في سرعة كشف القاتل

احمد عبد المنجي الدكاني "قاتل ولاء

كانت يوم الجمعة الماضي وفي تمام السابعة والنصف وقت صلاة العشاء... الأم تتسامر مع جارتها " أم القاتل " فوق سطح البيت وتطلب من ابنتها ولاء 3 سنوات النزول للشقة وجلب زجاجة مياه من "الثلاجة " في نفس اللحظة التي انتهي فيها الأب " عادل" من الدرس المجاني الذي يعطيه للولد القاتل " أحمد " كل يوم وفي نفس الوقت ... لعب القدر لعبته .. وشاءت الظروف أن يلتقي القاتل مع القتيلة .. الضحية والجلاد على درج السلم وجها لوجه .. تذكر " احمد " إهانات "الأستاذ عادل" له بأنه ولد فاشل ولا يذاكر دروسه جيدا .. هنا فقط اصطك حجر بحجر ولمعت شرارة في ذهن القاتل الصغير فأراد الانتقام لكرامته المجروحة فاصطحب الطفلة ولاء إلى حديقة الملك عبد العزيز القريبة من البيت بحي الخليج ولم ينس إحضار السكين التي يحملها معه منذ يومين بحجة الدفاع عن نفسه من بعض زملائه المشاغبين في المدرسة ... وهناك ألقاها أرضا.. ولم يرق قلبه لبكائها .. وكال لها الطعنات حتى وصلت إلى 36 طعنة بعد أن ضرب رأسها بحجر ثم عاد ليبحث مع الأسرة عن القتيلة التي غسل يديه بدمها للتو ..
قصة البحث ..
وبعد مرور ساعة تقريبا بدأت قصة البحث عن ولاء .. أين ذهبت ولاء .. أين اختفت .. الجميع يبحث بما فيهم القاتل... وصل الأمر إلى الشرطة التي اكتشفت الجريمة في الساعة 5ر11 ليلا من يوم الجمعة الماضي فاستدعت الأسرة إلى موقع الجريمة ولكنها لم تسمح لهم برؤية الطفلة الممزقة الأوصال وقالت لهم انها طفلة تشبه طفلتهم صدمتها سيارة ، ثم استدعت كل من في العمارة السكنية بما فيهم الأب والام وبدأت رحلة البحث عن القاتل ، وتكرر مشهد الاستدعاء في اليوم التالي حتى وصل عدد المشتبه فيهم إلى اكثر من 80 شخصا وخرج الأب والام من دائرة الاشتباه ثم كان يوم الأحد الماضي حيث سمح للأب برؤية ابنته في ثلاجة الموتى بمستشفى الدمام المركزي فانهار وأغمي عليه خاصة انه كان يعيش على أمل أنها ليست ابنته ، أصيب بحالة هذيان شديدة أما زوجته أم ولاء والحامل في شهورها الأولى فأصيبت بانهيار عصبي وخشي عليها من سقوط الحمل.. في ذلك الوقت لم يخل البيت من عشرات المعزين والمواسين من المواطنين والمقيمين وكانت الصدفة أن الذي كان يقوم على خدمتهم القاتل (احمد). 
بداية الخيط ..
وبدأت دائرة الاشتباه تضيق وتزداد الجريمة غموضا .. فالأسرة محبوبة من الجميع وليس لديها عداوات مع أحد .. وتقرير الطب الشرعي الذي اطلعت عليه (اليوم) يثبت أن الطفلة ولاء لم تتعرض للاغتصاب ولم تكن الجريمة بدافع السرقة خاصة أن أقراطها الذهبية ما زالت في أذنيها .. إذا من قتل ولاء ..، ويكثف رجال شرطة قسم شمال الدمام جهودهم على مدار الساعة وعادوا لموقع الجريمة اكثر من مرة لإعادة تمثيلها وللبحث عن أداة الجريمة إلا أنهم لم يجدوا شيئا فازداد الأمر غموضا وغرابة ، وحسب رواية مصدر أمني كبير لـ (اليوم) فإن دائرة الشبهات بدأت تضيق من جديد أمام فريق المحققين الذي أمر بتشكيله صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير محمد بن فهد أمير المنطقة الشرقية لسرعة ضبط القاتل حيث تم التركيز على الصبي " احمد عبد المنجي " جارهم المشاغب بعد أن وصلتهم معلومات مؤكدة انه حاول الاعتداء على الطفلة ولاء اكثر من مرة .
أم ولاء ..
وعلمت (اليوم) من مصادرها أيضا أن أم القتيلة لعبت دورا في الكشف عن القاتل الذي كانت تطلق عليه لقب (الشيطان الصغير)، فقد كان قلب الام يخبرها بأنه القاتل .. لدرجة أنها كانت ترفض الطعام الذي يأتي من بيت أسرته .. دفعتها غريزة الأمومة إلى الخروج من البيت بدون إذن والتوجه إلى شرطة الشمالية وإخبارهم بحدثها وأنها تشك في أن (الشيطان الصغير) هو القاتل .. ويقول مصدر أمنى لـ (اليوم): ان القاتل يتميز بدهاء كبير .. عندما استدعيناه أول مرة لم نشك فيه للحظة لدرجة أن فريق المحققين انقسم بين مصدق لنظرية الام ومكذب لها .. خاصة أن القاتل الصغير كان مبتسما طوال الوقت .. معتدا بنفسه واثقا من أقواله وأفعاله .. وكانت اللحظة الحاسمة حيث تم إلقاء القبض على القاتل الصغير بعد مغرب أمس الأول "الثلاثاء" وبمواجهته بالادلة المؤكدة وخاصة أنه كان غير موجود في المسجد وقت صلاة العشاء كما ادعاء وأعترف تفصيليا بالحادث. وقال: الشيطان الصغير بهدوء أمام فريق المحققين : نعم قتلتها .. أخذت الدرس وطلبت منها أن تأتي معي .. ومشيت معها إلى الحديقة وهناك قتلتها لأن أباها كان يضربني وكانت تأخذ ألعابي وتلعب بها .

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

أبو ولاء" عانق "أبو أحمد" وقال: لن أتنازل عن حق القصاص



احمد القاتل
 

ولاء القتيلة

نفى والد الطفلة القتيلة (ولاء) أي نية للتنازل عن حق ابنته من قاتلها وقال انه لن يرضى هو ووالدتها بغير القصاص حسب ما أقرته الشريعة الإسلامية وتمنى الأب (مصري الجنسية) أن يمكث في المملكة حتى لو امتهن التسول والشحاذة حتى يرى ذلك اليوم نظرا لأن القاتل عمره (14 عاما).
وفي تطور لاحق للقضية التي هزت المنطقة الشرقية نظرا لبشاعتها قدم القنصل المصري رجائي نصر التعازي في الطفلة واستدعى والد القاتل وطلب منه مصافحة والد القتيلة ومعانقته لتنقية الأجواء بينهما ولعدم حدوث مشاكل بينهما مستقبلا وخاصة ان الأسرتين جيران منذ 4 سنوات.
وأكد نصر لـ (اليوم): انه لم يطلب من والد الطفلة الصفح أو التنازل عن حقه الخاص في قاتل ابنته وان هذا الأمر متروك للزمن ولأهل الخير مشيرا الى أن الطفلة سيتم دفنها يوم غد السبت.
من جهة أخرى قال مدير عام التعليم بالمنطقة الشرقية للبنين الدكتور صالح الدوسري: ان فكرة تسفير والد القاتل (مدرس فيزياء) وإنهاء عقده خوفا على حياته من انتقام أهل القتيلة لكونهم من أهل الصعيد المؤمنين بالثأر غير واردة على الإطلاق ولم تطلب منا أي جهة هذا الأمر وسنتبع الأنظمة المرعية خاصة اننا في نهاية العام الدراسي.

----------


## دمعه حزن

يالله ..شهالدنيا

هالكثر يعني القلوب قاسية

مشكورة خيو على القصة المؤلمة

الله يعطيك الف صحة وعافية

تحياتي

----------


## شجن

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

مشكورة عاشقةالزهراء

والله يبعدنا جميعاً عن كل شر

----------


## albo3dala5eer

نقدم احر التعازي لاهل هذه الطفلة البريئة
واتمنى ان يعم السلام في العالم

----------

